# Boat for the family?



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sounds like you are looking for more of a flats boat in the 18-20’ range.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Used Hewes with a repower, or low hour original Yamaha.


----------



## Acuna (Sep 4, 2018)

A poling skiff and East Texas lakes, especially the big ones, won’t go well together.

How old are your kids?


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Acuna said:


> A poling skiff and East Texas lakes, especially the big ones, won’t go well together.
> 
> How old are your kids?


I agree with this, a bay boat and eventually a small Microskiff when affordable.

I went this route. I have had many boats and one just won’t cover the bases. I fish a big lake for striper in bay boat and use it on coast some too.


----------



## tkag18 (Dec 9, 2015)

Kids are young but would like to be able to fish with 3-4 adults as well if possible. I’ve been looking at the Sportsman Tournament 234, anyone know anything about this brand or driven one before?


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Prolly looking at minimum length of 21', but more would be better for high-density peeps on the boat. Poling skiff for intended stated usage? Not applicable IMHO. Heck one of the reasons to have a good poling skiff is to NOT enable having too many on the boat.


----------



## Acuna (Sep 4, 2018)

Not familiar with that boat. But yeah, sounds like a bay boat will be best for you. More stability for the kids, the ability to take four grown adults, the ability to handle big water, etc. None of those things are going to be served by a poling skiff.

You can always get out and wade for very shallow fishing.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Sportsman makes pretty nice boat. We have a dealer here close. Might be able to get a real good deal right now.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Sportsman builds a quality boat that performs exceptionally well. I'd add Pathfinder and Avenger to your list to consider.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

East Cape Vantage. I happen to know where a good one is for sale and it's on Galveston bay...


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

x2 East Cape Vantage


----------



## pjordan (Jun 12, 2015)

Sportsman makes a good boat. They are in the same ball park as a Sea Hunt, Key West or Robalo. I think you will be very happy with that boat. I have spent a number of years in the boat business and each year Sportsman gets better and better. 

Would I put them up against a Pathfinder.... no but also they don't cost nearly as much. I would also suggest looking at Blue Wave Boats or Skeeter Bay. It really depends on how much you want to spend. 

I think the big thing is to find a dealer in your area that you get along with and has a good reputation. Any new boat is only as good as the Dealer you're working with. There will be warranty issues that pop up in the first year on any production boat like that and how you feel about that boat is completely reliant on how your dealer does his job.

Just my 2 cents as a dealer.


----------



## Topwater Tiger (Sep 4, 2019)

gotta be honest with yourself. Does your family routinely go with you when fishing? If you need a boat for 4, then you need a bay boat, esp for bigger water. Plenty of bay boats can get skinny, but not skiff skinny. My old K2 marine 21' Frontier bay boat could jump up in 10" of water, which is all I ever needed.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Sportsman owner in SC... I looked at getting a 214T for our family boat but ultimately, the gunnels were too low for me to feel comfortable bringing a small child/toddler on board. Got the 207 Masters instead because they were a little taller but not offshore style tall. With tabs and no jackplate, I can get on plane in +/-3’ and it barely floats in 1’ of water (don’t ask why I know). 

I’ve never fished Texas, but I hear stories of y’all needing to run shallow, and Sportsman’s focus is not about running in less than a foot. If not needing to run shallow, it’s a great boat, the best bilge access and 20k cheaper than a Pathy


----------

